# What is your favorite all time lure?



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

As we all have sooooo many lures if you were going fishing and could take one lure which would you choose? Species doesn’t matter, your single favorite lure?


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Floating rapala.


----------



## perchjerk (Oct 4, 2012)

Parish Pea weight forward spinner


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

BUZZBAIT


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

One lure only and could catch any species in almost any conditions = lead head/twister tail


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

rooster tail


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Dovans said:


> rooster tail


My #2.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

The lake erie "weapon." Single hook harness. Have used all over. Catches everything. Pan fish to musky. Use gold


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Mepps Aglia 2


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

We used all above my go to would be ROOSTER TAIL


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

Bandit 200 in LA Shad


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

My all time favorite lure is not the same lure I would choose if I could only have one lure to fish with. 

My all time favorite lure would be a hollow bodied frog. The lure I would choose if could only have one lure to fish with, would be a skirted weedless jig with a trailer.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Mister twister curly tail.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

yozuri lipless crankbait


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

Rebel Wee Craw


----------



## Justonemorecast (Feb 19, 2014)

My all time favorite would be a black Jitterbug in 3/8 oz. Awesome night bass slayer.

If I could only have one lure to fish with though it would a brown/gold Roostertail in 1/8 oz.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

A toss up between a rapala (floating or countdown) and a Jig and twister in motor oil then any color after that. Mepps or roostertail is a close second.


----------



## mikem (Feb 17, 2010)

Jig/twister about a 1/8 oz with 4” twister in a green pumpkin with glitter.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm with the jig/twister group. Prolly a 3" venom ,clear chartreuse with red flake. 1/8oz lead head(maybe 1/4) not sure yet


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Two ways you could go with the wording of the question. 

One lure to fish the rest of my days I'd pick an 1/8 oz jig with a KVD dreamshot. You can catch anything on it.

Favorite to fish, I'll take a popper you just can't beat the topwater blowups.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Panther Martin inline spinner.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Johnson Silver Minnow, sized to suit fish specie. Have caught everything from Carp to Crappies. this would be followed by a jig and trailer.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I guess my all time favorite bait is a xr8. Just cause itsmy favoriteway to fish for saugeyes.
But will stick to the twister tail for a catch all bait


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Culprit Red Shad rubber worm...texas rigged.


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

Pretty tough to narrow it down to only one, but I'd probably go jig and twister also. Close second would be a plain old hook with a redworm, I've caught a lot of different fish on that one: bass, crappie, perch, bluegill, redear, walleye, catfish, carp and probably a couple others I'm not remembering right now. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I guess my all time favorite bait is a xr8. Just cause itsmy favoriteway to fish for saugeyes.
> But will stick to the twister tail for a catch all bait


x2..... Easily my most consistent bait back when I fished the GMR and IL, caught everything on them that swam in the river.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I vote for a senko worm. I almost always have one tied on is some aspect when I am bass fishing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

My favorite lure is a crankbait 
Now, my favorite crankbait....Man, that’s a tough one.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Two years ago I would have said a jig and twister. Today, without hesitation, Big Joshy Swimbaits.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

That would have to be a 6" Zoom lizard


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

My favorite is a live nightcrawler hooked once through the head and hanging long.


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Charlie Brewer 4” Slider worm in black/chart. tail. Texas rigged 1/8oz weight with 2/0 Gama EWG hook.
OR...Bandit 100 in Tenessee Shad.

Like Shad Raps fav the red shad culprit worm too!!! Brought back good bass memories.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

C76 2" Gold (03) Big O


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

All beef hotdog


----------



## jeffro (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Plastic worms. I'm mostly a bass fisherman.
More specifically, 4"-5" Senkos in June Bug.
On the walleye front, it's hard to beat an inline worm harness. And yes...the harnesses can be used anywhere, especially over a weed bed.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I like rooster tails. I have caught just about everything on them inland or Erie.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> All beef hotdog


Brand?


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Brand?


Would have to be sugardale


----------



## PolkRunKid (Aug 25, 2015)

Porko. Lol. I believe that was the name of it. Early nineties. Long strip of florescent pork. Was going to be a catch all.


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

pawcat said:


> BUZZBAIT


BUZZ BAIT


----------



## scottrod (May 4, 2017)

Swim jigs or flipping jigs love them both


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Lindy Little Joe 
Youngs Tiny Shad
Polyurethane Foam....lands like a feather
Kills them like Dyn-O-Mite


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

As fun as topwater is I've gotta go with a jig. You will catch fish on a jig all year long and nothing quite like that short line hand to hand combat with a big ole bass


----------



## E.sheets3 (May 9, 2019)

pawcat said:


> BUZZ BAIT


I too love fishing my Strike king bloodrunner; however, when the fishing gets tough my go to has and will always be the Berkley Gulp minnow/sinking minnow. You burn through 2 bags a day when the fish are biting, but I throw nothing else when I just gotta catch something.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

1/8" piece of Slim Jim, cut in to 1/4s. One 1/4 placed on to a #12 hook.

Can't wait to try The Flying Lure....


----------

